# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Vé máy bay đi Sydney

## miseichur

Bạn muốn mua vé máy bay đi Sydney thăm người thân hay đi du lịch, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn giúp bạn có một sự lựa chọn tốt cho chuyến hành trình của mình.Thành phố Sydney là thành phố lớn nhất, nổi tiếng nhất và lâu đời nhất của nước Úc.Không phải thủ đô của Australia, nhưng Sydney lại là thành phố nổi tiếng nhất xứ sở chuột túi.là điểm đến hấp dẫn những nhất Úc, là trạm dừng chân đầu tiên cho mọi du khách.Từ Việt Nam thì Vietnam Airlines là hãng duy nhất bán vé máy bay đi Sydney mà không phải qua sân bay thứ hai.giá vé khoảng 500USD/1 lượt chưa bao gồm thuế phí.Thời tiết ở Sydney có 4 mùa rõ rệt, không quá nóng cũng không quá lạnh rất thích hợp để du lịch.tuy nhiên bạn cần chú ý khi mua *vé máy bay đi Sydney* vì khí hậu ở đây ngược lại với các nước trên thế giới mà chỉ Sydney mới có.Đến Sydney, du khách sẽ có cơ hội khám phá nét hoang sơ của những khối đá uluru hay ngất ngây trước các công trình kiến trúc vĩ đại, các tòa nhà chọc trời. Ngoài ra, nếu tinh ý, du khách sẽ phát hiện ra sự kết hợp thật logic giữa tất cả các tòa nhà hiện đại trên thành phố. Bạn có thể làm quen với nhiều dân tộc trên đất nước này và học hỏi được nhiều điều từ họ.+ Nhà hát con sò một nơi không thể bỏ lỡ khi đến Úc+Cầu cảng Sydney biểu tượng của người Úc+Bảo tàng hải dương học Sedney Aquarium+Bãi biển Bondi+Wandin Valley và Sandalyn Estate những đồn điền trồng nho nổi tiếng+Vịnh Nelson+Công viên Featherdale là niềm kiêu hãnh của người dân Úc+Vườn thú Taronga  vườn thú lớn nhất Úc+Viện bảo tàng SydneyNgoài ra bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản nơi đây và tranh thủ mua vài món đồ lưu niệm. Đại lý vé máy bay Tân Phi Vân hiện đang có bán *vé máy bay đi Sydney* là đại lý chính thức của các hãng hàng không trong và ngoài nước.cam kết đem đến cho bạn những tấm vé với mức giá tốt nhất.Bạn muốn mua *vé máy bay đi Sydney* hãy liên hệ với nhân viên phòng vé chúng tôiCÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ TÂN PHI VÂNĐịa Chỉ: 445 HUỲNH VĂN BÁNH, P 13, QUẬN PHÚ NHUẬN, THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINHĐIỆN THOẠI : 08. 399 18420 HOTLINE 0925 320 320 Liên hệ đặt *vé máy bay tết* với nhân viên phòng vé *Tân Phi Vân* chúng tôi qua số:08. 399 18420 – 0925 320 320

----------

